# Getting together to get things done in TN



## hobbes (Aug 30, 2019)

Calling all Anarchist, musicians, fire spinners, activist, circus performers, environmentalist, gardeners, dancers, dreamers, artist, feral, free, human beings and everyone else. are all welcome to the garden for the amazing Free fall gathering!! Come early and stay late. No one owns the earth it's for sharing 😁 let us gather and work on alternatives to capitalism.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 30, 2019)

I took the liberty of searching yer history and found that yer possibly referring to something that has to do with land that you live at? Please try to not be so vague, if you want people to show up/help out/or do anything it would help to give some info.


https://squattheplanet.com/threads/free-spring-event-at-the-garden-in-tn.33709/#post-246190


----------



## hobbes (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks 😊 your right I should have at least mentioned it was in Tennessee. I don't really live there I stay there sometimes, I live on earth and don't really recognize the authority of borders or property lines. I do work with the People's Project and help out with different projects such as The Garden.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 31, 2019)

So "the garden" is not yer project? Perhaps the person responsible for this place should be the one who invites people? It sounds like yer not very good at giving actual details.


----------



## hobbes (Aug 31, 2019)

It's a intentional egalitarian community. it's a shared project, there are currently several people who share the responsibility myself being one. 
What kind of details? I would be happy to answer any questions you may have 🤪🤔 I'm not exactly good at communicating online maybe.


----------



## MFB (Sep 1, 2019)

hobbes said:


> It's a intentional egalitarian community. it's a shared project, there are currently several people who share the responsibility myself being one.
> What kind of details? I would be happy to answer any questions you may have 🤪🤔 I'm not exactly good at communicating online maybe.



.....Hobbes, Youre my kind of wierdo, the kind that doesnt know they are wierd. !


----------



## hobbes (Sep 1, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> I'm headed to Franklin in several weeks - should I come looking for you or what?


Yes come find us😁.....8967 Galen Rd Lafayette TN.


----------

